# lingering neck pain



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 15, 2015)

not exactly sure when the injury happened. but the area is the upper spine where the neck and upper back meet (right where im resting the weight of the bbell during squats)(the bone thats protruding from the spine/neck). was finishing up on the squat rack.. hit 345 for 8, drop set 275 for 8, drop set 225 for 8. had no issues. finished up the day with leg press and quad oriented exercises. next day felt fine besides complete leg annihilation. hit the gym after work for some back and deads. struggled with 375 deads. finished strong with rows and headed home. about a half hour later i experienced numbness in my left arm down to my fingers tips. neck was sore.. mainly left side of the bone, hit it with some ice. and then heat before bed. next day pain was a little worse. its going on ten days and its still aggravated. im not experiencing a ton of pain but its annoying as hell and its keeping me from lifting heavy. i took out back, shoulder, squat days just to try and give it some rest. area is still sore to touch. any ideas?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like a compressed nerve somewhere.  Just because you feel pain in the neck doesn't mean that's the source of the pain. 

You can try two things.  First using wrist straps hang from a pull up bar for a couple minutes. You will need to do this in intervals and build up time. Sometimes just stretching like that will help decompress whatever is being pinched.

If that doesn't work go see a doc. Don't accept rest as an answer. You already did that.


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 15, 2015)

will do a little research and give this a shot. calling doc tomorrow. thanks for input.


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 21, 2015)

visited my local chiro.. also an ex bodybuilder. after three days im back lifting heavy.


----------



## philipj (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. back pain/injury for 35 years here:   Among the things I do from time to time that often works.... walk over to the bathroom sink and hold on with both hands....begin to back away while maintaining your hold on the sink rim,   continue backing away until your ears are between your elbows.  Sometime I have lady friend make a traction pull on my hips.  If you alone, imagine a door handle on the wall behind you, try to rasp it with your buttocks.  This stretch often helps.


----------

